# Spooked off iTunes



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Ya'll have spooked me off iTunes. 

I've had to disable every "helpful" feature iTunes provides - and I'm annoyed as hell over iTunes trying to move my mp3s around _for_ me. Then there's the privacy issue!

Can anyone recommend a less invasive, native OS X music player?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

What problems are you having with iTunes? If iTunes is moving files, all you have to do is tell it not to in the main preferences (under the Advanced tab).

There are some other music players, but they're not as good compared to iTunes, IMO.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

I _did_ tell it. I unchecked every box in preferences.
That doesn't mean I should have to, and that definitely doesn't mean I always remember to.

My problem with itunes is that it does too much. I don't need to see a Madonna or U2 video (hellooo 1985!). I don't need access to their music store (I can't remove that item from my playlists column though). I don't want to subscribe to any podcasts! I don't need to interface with an ipod. I certainly don't need my music player clandestinely sneaking messages to the outside world!

I want a program that will play my mp3s in a playlist. That's all.
I'm shopping for that.

Also see:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6969653/


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

rubeole said:


> I _did_ tell it. I unchecked every box in preferences.
> That doesn't mean I should have to, and that definitely doesn't mean I always remember to.
> 
> My problem with itunes is that it does too much. I don't need to see a Madonna or U2 video (hellooo 1985!). I don't need access to their music store (I can't remove that item from my playlists column though). I don't want to subscribe to any podcasts! I don't need to interface with an ipod. I certainly don't need my music player clandestinely sneaking messages to the outside world!
> ...


iTunes gives you all those options which you can decide what to do with them. I don't own an iPod yet, but the option of hooking it up remains in iTunes. No big deal. You don't have to subscribe to podcasts, once again that is an option. You don't access the Music Store unless you click on it. Once again I don't see how that is a problem?

As for your link, yes people track what kind of music you listen to, whether you buy music at a store or online or listen to music online. It is ALL TRACED to some point. If you're so paranoid about someone knowing what you listen to for music, perhaps you should stop shopping for groceries, gas, computer products, banking, paying bills, paying taxes, using credit cards, bank cards, cheques, money, working etc... the list can go on and on and on my friend. Face it, we live in a society where we are tracked for everything we do, we buy, we eat etc... what difference does it make if someone wants to track what music you listen to? 

Just by using the internet and posting here you are being tracked as to what you do and view on the internet. Ever gone to Apple's site? They keep tabs on who visits their site per day. Oh and if you hand over your postal code to me, I can tell everything about you (i.e. how much you make, married etc..) and the neighbourhood you live in. Welcome to the age of technology


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

That article is slightly untrue. You don't _have_ to use Gracenote at all. It's just a built in feature to help you get track names when ripping CDs.

But anyway, there are several programs, such as the barebones but play-it-all VLC, RealPlayer, WHAMB, etc.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> The world sure is a crazy place, etc etc. You don't access the Music Store unless you click on it. Once again I don't see how that is a problem?



This is not the place where you get to decide on the value of my personal sense of privacy and boundaries. This is the place where you recommend alternatives to iTunes. 

Your half-assed, remedial lecture on 'personal information in the information age' is uninteresting to me. I try to be well aware of what details are tracked and when. I was UNAWARE of itunes spying, and now that I know - I aim to fix it. It is, frankly, not your place to ask why - so please don't deign to describe _how the world works_ to me, halfwit.

This looked promising, until I saw what system it was for:
http://www.musikcube.com/

PS - You have obviously never accidentally clicked the "music store".
I don't need that sh:t.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> But anyway, there are several programs, such as the barebones but play-it-all VLC, RealPlayer, WHAMB, etc.


Realplayer is a nightmare. I'll look into the others. thanks!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

After some snooping, I found two options that might help, rubeole, in regards is disabling the Music Store and Podcasts.

If you open Preferences, go to the Parental Controls tab, just check off what you want to disable. That, and making sure you don't use Gracenote to get track names, you would have made yourself immune to iTMS, Podcasts, and your personal listening habits being recorded.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't mind if you quote me, but do actually quote what I wrote and not add in your own words at the beginning . Good Luck in finding a non obtrusive way of listening to your music on your Mac.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Now that's the spirit!



AppleAuthority said:


> After some snooping, I found two options that might help, rubeole, in regards is disabling the Music Store and Podcasts.
> 
> If you open Preferences, go to the Parental Controls tab...


That does help somewhat, and thank you for it - but it’s too late!
That VLC is the most amazing cross-platform A/V software I have ever seen!
I'm just shocked at its versatility. 

I've always heard about it, and now I know why... Thanks again.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

No problem. Glad I could help.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

rubeole said:


> This is not the place where you get to decide on the value of my personal sense of privacy and boundaries. This is the place where you recommend alternatives to iTunes.
> 
> Your half-assed, remedial lecture on 'personal information in the information age' is uninteresting to me. I try to be well aware of what details are tracked and when. I was UNAWARE of itunes spying, and now that I know - I aim to fix it. It is, frankly, not your place to ask why - so please don't deign to describe _how the world works_ to me, halfwit.
> 
> ...


Personal attacks aside, the information he gave you was valid. If you're all up in arms about your programs "phoning home", then get Little Snitch and be done with it. Little Snitch will alert you if a program attempts to access the internet, and you can tell it at that point to block once, or forever. Your choice. If that's not good enough, disconnect from the net before you use any of your programs, or better yet, read the EULA. Its all there in black and white for you to read. Perhaps you should read it for any program you download before you get caught off guard again.

This kind of thread comes up every 2 months. If you had bothered to do a search you would have found probably several threads with useful info on iTunes alternatives. As was suggested, use VLC or Mplayer, both play just about anything you can throw at them and they have playlists. Hell, play your music in the Finder in Column view. Do a search on Versiontracker for MP3 Player, you'll find a lot. Choose the ones with a high rating.

As for your complaints against iTunes, everything you complained about can be turned off in the Preferences. Don't like the Music Store or Podcast items in your playlist? Turn them off under "Parental Controls" in Preferences. Don't want iTunes to automatically organize your music folder? Turn that off, too. Really, you complain about iTunes but don't bother configuring it to work the way you want it to work.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The question *asked* what else existed besides iTunes, a defense of iTunes was not requested.... iTunes is infact not the only game in town.

Try Audion.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

TrevX said:


> ...



You are a little late for your diatribe, no?

A) You are confusing vehemence with a "personal attack". I will not allow you to reframe my post.

B) The information he gave was _not_ information at all and was, furthermore, patronizing. 

C) iTunes and Little Snitch apparently don't get along well, see:
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=34540&page=4

D) I did BOTHER to do a search of ehMac, and found a lot of hits with little relevance to specific alternative suggestions. 

E) My very first post says: 



rubeole said:


> I've had to disable every "helpful" feature iTunes provides ...
> 
> Can anyone recommend a less invasive, native OS X music player?


Meaning: 

1) I DID turn off everything in preferences that I was aware of. That which I wasn't aware of was pointed out to me before you even posted, sir. I do not want to HAVE to deselect options that I don't feel should be there in the first place. See?

2) This thread was for specific alternative suggestions to iTunes. Not to the merits of iTunes, the nature of the information age in general, a discussion about artistic rights, whether Bert and Ernie were lovers, etc. etc. 
What is it about my request that confuses you? Too simple?


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

rgray said:


> The question *asked* what else existed besides iTunes, a defense of iTunes was not requested.... iTunes is infact not the only game in town.
> 
> Try Audion.


I appreciate your understanding _and_ comprehension.
I will look into that one!

THANK YOU!

{edit: do you use that program yourself? I see they've stopped developing it... Do you ever run into problems?}


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh dear. Did Santa miss someone's house this year?

If you don't want iTunes to phone the internet, unplug your ethernet or turn off your modem. Simple.

iTunes works for millions of users, sorry it doesn't work for you. Maybe there's a market for what you want - write it and see if others agree with you.

Margaret


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Who's a bigger jerk - someone who's too direct, or someone who's condescending? It's a tough call. 

Windows OS works for tens of millions of users. What's your point?

The funny thing about my computer habits is that, sometimes - when I feel daring - I run iTunes AND some internet-dependant software. Crazy, huh? Like running itunes when browsing the internet, or running itunes when checking my email. It wouldn't be particularly practical to unplug the ethernet in these cases would it? No... I suppose not.

There IS a market for what a I want: alternatives to iTunes. I'm running across more and more of them every minute, but I see you haven't actually contributed to that pool of knowledge - so I have to wonder what compelled you to post here, knowing how off-topic you were going to be?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

And I'm wondering why you're so angry at the folks here at ehMac because iTunes doesn't work the way you would like it too and they didn't drop their various holiday celebrations to do for you what you have now revealed you are capable of doing for yourself - search for an alternative.

We didn't write iTunes, don't take it out on us if you don't like it.

Take a deep breath. Step away from your computer. Go outside and look at the sun, spread some cheer.

Take care, Margaret

btw how do you know what I've contributed.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Who's angry? 
Are you reading only every other word in this thread, or what?

The fact that you think there's a sun outside past 5PM EST in December leads me to believe that your sense of perception is warped, in which case I can't hold you accountable for misreading this thread. 

Recap: I asked simple question. Some people got it - they provided me with good and well-appreciated suggestions. Some poeple didn't get it - I provided them with flack. It's really not any more complicated than that.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

My suggestion: Get a PC use winamp and go hang around some PC forums. You claim people are condecending to you, maybe you should check out your posts. Hope you got all the coal you could handle.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> My suggestion: Get a PC use winamp and go hang around some PC forums. You claim people are condecending to you, maybe you should check out your posts. Hope you got all the coal you could handle.


This thread is full of helpful suggestions. Yours are not included in that column. I am sorry.

If you prefer a more indirect, passive-aggressive manner then I recommend you spend less time on forums in general.

Dog piling other posters, BTW, considered proper netiquette, or no? Please don't talk to me about politeness if you're going to behave like a bastard - that's doubly insulting.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

rubeole said:


> This thread is full of helpful suggestions. Yours are not included in that column. I am sorry.
> 
> If you prefer a more indirect, passive-aggressive manner then I recommend you spend less time on forums in general.
> 
> Dog piling other posters, BTW, considered proper netiquette, or no? Please don't talk to me about politeness if you're going to behave like a bastard - that's doubly insulting.


Glad you enjoyed it, but I dont need your inclusion  And yes, people tend to dog pile people being rude. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> And yes, people tend to dog pile people being rude.


Well then, that would be rather hypocritical wouldn't it? Being rude to rude* people. Good show, my Christian friend.



*For the record, I forgot that many Canadians often misinterpret directness as "rudeness". They prefer circumlocution. Evreyone knows this! I will try to be more _stereotypically feminine_ with my speech in the future.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

And, for the record, in case it wasn't self-evident: not everyone on this board celebrates "the holidays". I didn't think that needed to be said, but I see that some people forget.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

I find this thread funny as hell during the holidays.. 

Gotta feel the love in here.. 

There is no good alternative to iTunes.. since there are no other audio players that have all the features of iTunes. Most developers got out of the audio market under OSX when iTunes was created. (and I do mean the player market). I still don't get why you're worried about iTunes calling home... I wonder how many other apps call home on the average PC or Mac? Another thread for another day...

Thought of an alternative.. HA! WInamp using Virtual PC.. now that would be interesting... 

RtC


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

rubeole said:


> And, for the record, in case it wasn't self-evident: not everyone on this board celebrates "the holidays". I didn't think that needed to be said, but I see that some people forget.


Again, that's another thread for another day. I would say about 99.9% of everyone on this board celebrates the holidays in one form or another. Perhaps not with Christmas; but just a time to get together with friends and family to celebrate.

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

(Weird to say, but...) thanks for making sense and being civil, Rick. Since Mac users should know all about falling into the minority percentile (to one degree or another) I would expect a little less "holiday presumption" - but you are right about that being another thread.

As to your point about iTunes in the OSX era - well, it explains my surprise. I just switched from OS9 this month, and I've seen my software horizon shrink in some realms, and grow significantly (and unnecessarily!) in others. Definitely less plain ol' audio playback options in OSX. It just hit me. Sorry for being about 5 years behind...!



RicktheChemist said:


> I still don't get why you're worried about iTunes calling home... I wonder how many other apps call home on the average PC or Mac?


That's the point, though. You can rat-out other apps with programs like Little Snitch, etc. but if iTunes calls your bluff with a work stoppage when you try to prevent it from communicating with the mothership... Well, I don't need software that goes on strike!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rubeole said:


> Ya'll have spooked me off iTunes.






rubeole said:


> Also see:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6969653/


Gracenote is only used for obtaining the track names for when you insert a CD, otherwise they are never contacted. Every MP3 encoder I've ever used has used Gracenote because they are free and easy to access. (iTunes, Winamp, MP3Rage, Windows Media Player).


And finally the more important part of the thread:


rubeole said:


> *Can anyone recommend a less invasive, native OS X music player?*


As said before your options are <strike>iTunes</strike>, Audion by Panic, VLC, Windows Media Player, Cog, or Whamb. Otherwise your choices are nil as iTunes is the solution for 99% of users.

Cog was just recently released and is OSS (Open Source Software) and looks pretty good for a barebones MP3 player. Nothing fancy but also plays several file types (eg. Ogg Vorbis). It's worth at least checking out as a replacement for iTunes.



rubeole said:


> C) iTunes and Little Snitch apparently don't get along well, see:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=34540&page=4


Odd. I haven't had any problems with mine, mind you I let most of the traffic through.

----

All that said, if someone doesn't give you a reply that answers your question and looks like it's going to derail the thread I've found it works better to say Thanks, but no thanks and say that iTunes just doesn't work and emphasize that you're looking a replacement without needing to resort to being overly frank.



rubeole said:


> Your half-assed, remedial lecture on 'personal information in the information age' is uninteresting to me. I try to be well aware of what details are tracked and when. I was UNAWARE of itunes spying, and now that I know - I aim to fix it. It is, frankly, not your place to ask why - so please don't deign to describe how the world works to me, halfwit.


One way ticket to having people label you as a tool and ignore you. There are much better ways of saying, thanks but no thanks - you're missing my question.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

AppleAuthority said:


> That article is slightly untrue. You don't _have_ to use Gracenote at all. It's just a built in feature to help you get track names when ripping CDs.


YOU HAVE TO USE GRACENOTE TO PLAY CDS....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacGYVER said:


> what difference does it make if someone wants to track what music you listen to?


I should decide how and who access information on a computer that I paid for and not become some companies marketing wet dream...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

rubeole said:


> {edit: do you use that program yourself? I see they've stopped developing it... Do you ever run into problems?}


I am using it. But you will find some bugs since Apple decide to go to a closed system and not share with others.... For CDs it can lock up.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> YOU HAVE TO USE GRACENOTE TO PLAY CDS....


Is that sarcastic?

RtC


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> I still don't get why you're worried about iTunes calling home... I wonder how many other apps call home on the average PC or Mac? Another thread for another day...


How would you feel if I broke into your house, catalogued what you eat and buy and then sell that information without giving you anything in return or even give you the choice?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> How would you feel if I broke into your house, catalogued what you eat and buy and then sell that information without giving you anything in return or even give you the choice?


I actually don't mind them collecting information about my "music" habits.. helps them in marketing. why not?

I participate in Air Miles.. one of the biggest marketing scams that exists.. and I don't mind...

If companies did not have information about what I do.. I think it would be a really boring world...

RtC


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

What ArtistSeries said.



Chealion said:


>


I appreciate your candor, Chealion. Some will abide diplomacy, some will not. If I don’t like someone’s tone, I respond in kind – and I don’t wish to be lectured as to my demeanor at that point. Those lectures, too, will receive a response. I'm willing to accept my lot and rely on the perceptiveness of others when it comes to my intentions. Bright folks can put me together pretty fast. I repeat: I think it says much that the people who pride themselves in "calling out" my abruptness in speech are so unapologetically snide in their declarations. Says volumes, really. But enough about me!

The fact that there seems to be some question / doubt over privacy issues with iTunes makes me interested in alternatives. I'm not at all invested in iTunes, as some Mac users are since I didn't use it in OS9. That Cog looks like something worth checking out! I appreciate all of your suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> I actually don't mind them collecting information about my "music" habits.. helps them in marketing. why not?


I'm sure you would agree that one has a right to differ from your view?
I *do* mind potential information mining on such a private matter as music.

Wait... why did you put music in quotes? Do you listen to John Cage?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

rubeole said:


> I'm sure you would agree that one has a right to differ from your view?
> I *do* mind potential information mining on such a private matter as music.
> 
> Wait... why did you put music in quotes? Do you listen to John Cage?


I just preferred that they did not study my eating, drinking, mating, or any other habits I have 

I listen to Celine.. does that count?

RtC


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

rubeole said:


> Well then, that would be rather hypocritical wouldn't it? Being rude to rude* people. Good show, my Christian friend.


Im not Christian, im Agnostic.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> Is that sarcastic?


No, if you don't let iTunes dial in to Gracenote, it will freeze and not let you play CDs. In the past you had the option of not having to contact Gracenote but that has been taken away.

As for being open to marketers gathering information about you, it's your choice. But when a company takes away that choice and profits from it, I find it offensive.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> =I listen to Celine.. does that count?


Only if <i>you</i> consider Celine music....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacGYVER said:


> Oh and if you hand over your postal code to me, I can tell everything about you (i.e. how much you make, married etc..) and the neighbourhood you live in. Welcome to the age of technology


H0H0H0.... enjoy.


Here's the real postal code - H3X 1J7
I bet you will get less than 10% right...


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Only if <i>you</i> consider Celine music....



I'm told that if a majority believe something, it is defacto the case. 
Celine, in that case, still might be a split vote.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

rubeole said:


> I don't need that sh:t.



True very true, but you you don't need to throw a hissy fit either. 

I agree with all your issues with itunes, you are going to find that users here will be overly defensive of an apple product, but they ARE trying to help, and offer constructive critisism.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> YOU HAVE TO USE GRACENOTE TO PLAY CDS....



No you don't.

Gracenote is what is used to obtain track information.

Try this experiment, kill your network connection, insert a brand new never ripped never played in iTunes CD and see if it plays.


----------



## TimStalin (May 22, 2005)

Howard2k is exactly right. It is more than likely a bug regarding CDs not playing after a failed connection to Gracenote. I've found that if I block the connection, then play the CD in any other application (VLC, Finder, etc.) the CD will usually eventually show up as a generic CD in iTunes. But if you disable the connection the CD shows up immediately.

By the way, my favorite alternative to iTunes is Finder and/or Quicktime. Of course it lacks a little bit of polish, but it works.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

TimStalin said:


> Howard2k is exactly right. It is more than likely a bug regarding CDs not playing after a failed connection to Gracenote. I've found that if I block the connection, then play the CD in any other application (VLC, Finder, etc.) the CD will usually eventually show up as a generic CD in iTunes. But if you disable the connection the CD shows up immediately.
> 
> By the way, my favorite alternative to iTunes is Finder and/or Quicktime. Of course it lacks a little bit of polish, but it works.



HahahA! If by "polish" you mean "playlists" !

It would suck, you must admit, to have to disconnect every time you wanted to play a CD in iTunes.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Howard2k said:


> No you don't.
> 
> Gracenote is what is used to obtain track information.
> 
> Try this experiment, kill your network connection, insert a brand new never ripped never played in iTunes CD and see if it plays.


It will play if it does not detect a network connection. 
If you are connected, it will freeze if you refuse to let it connect. 
Further, the option that once was part of iTunes letting you not have to go to Gracenote has been removed.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for this information in the first place, BTW, Mr. ArtistSeries.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

rubeole said:


> You are a little late for your diatribe, no?
> 
> A) You are confusing vehemence with a "personal attack". I will not allow you to reframe my post.


Calling someone a half-wit is a little more than just vehemence.


rubeole said:


> C) iTunes and Little Snitch apparently don't get along well, see:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=34540&page=4


Works fine for me, with Little Snitch 1.2b5. The only time iTunes connects to the net is when it accesses the music store, otherwise its completely locked out, Gracenote access included.



rubeole said:


> 1) I DID turn off everything in preferences that I was aware of. That which I wasn't aware of was pointed out to me before you even posted, sir. I do not want to HAVE to deselect options that I don't feel should be there in the first place. See?


The fact of the matter is iTunes does do what you want, you just never bothered to configure it to your liking.



rubeole said:


> 2) This thread was for specific alternative suggestions to iTunes. Not to the merits of iTunes, the nature of the information age in general, a discussion about artistic rights, whether Bert and Ernie were lovers, etc. etc.
> What is it about my request that confuses you? Too simple?


And again with the personal attacks. You were given suggestions for alternatives to iTunes in my post, but I took issue with your name calling and personal attacks. Those do not belong in a forum such as this, and it speaks volumes about the type of person you are. You are free to ignore any post which does not answer the original question you asked, but you posted to a public forum and people are going to tell you what they think.

Trev


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

TrevX said:


> And again with the personal attacks. You were given suggestions for alternatives to iTunes in my post, but I took issue with your name calling and personal attacks. Those do not belong in a forum such as this, and it speaks volumes about the type of person you are. You are free to ignore any post which does not answer the original question you asked, but you posted to a public forum and people are going to tell you what they think.
> 
> Trev


Are you still dragging this out? You seem invested now, since the mod has already posted on this thread, and you're just going, "Yeah! You're a bad man!" like a stooge. Taking offense on other people's account is just about the height of lameness - even worse than a poor demeanor, if you ask me.

You say "personal attacks" enough times people will believe you.
But you must've never been really personally attacked via messageboard for you to use the phrase so liberally. Trust me, you can't get very personal with people you don't even know. When I start posting people's home telephone numbers, and making fum of their dumb facial hair, then worry.

Also, TREV, this is not a true public forum. It is moderated. Anything does not go. But in the same way that I am free to ignore your post, I am also free to respond to it - then I will respond in whatever way I prefer. If you don't like my response to your response, then you can respond again in kind... in your own finger-wagging, self righteous little way. Ad infinitum. Is that the kind of dialogue that belongs "on a forum such as this"? Eh? You're the expert.
If you want to take issue with my taking issue at your taking issue ay my taking issue - you can waste your time like that; it's your business.

But since you always seem to come in pretty late with your little lectures, could I just ask that (if you insist on continuing) that you be more timely in your delivery? Thanks there, TREV.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

for the love of god. get little snitch or run VLC or get stinking drunk. Something.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't know about gods, but I think I'm in love with VLC - even if it seems as stable as a 200 year old sawhorse. As to the other matter, I've been drunk all this time! I can recommend several good white rums...


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

rubeole said:


> Are you still dragging this out? You seem invested now, since the mod has already posted on this thread, and you're just going, "Yeah! You're a bad man!" like a stooge. Taking offense on other people's account is just about the height of lameness - even worse than a poor demeanor, if you ask me.


I'm just calling it like I see it, rubeole. Not my problem if you can't carry out a civilized discussion.



rubeole said:


> But since you always seem to come in pretty late with your little lectures, could I just ask that (if you insist on continuing) that you be more timely in your delivery? Thanks there, TREV.


I don't spend every waking minute on the internet, nor the computer in general. My priorities lie elsewhere, but I do take the time to read every reply in a thread that I am participating in. I'm not sure how quickly you want me to respond, there wasn't even a two hour gap between your original post and my first response. Should I keep refreshing ehMac so that I don't miss one of your posts? Frankly, I have better things to do then to keep to your schedule.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

groovetube said:


> for the love of god. get little snitch or run VLC or get stinking drunk. Something.


Little snitch will block the outgoing connection to Gracenote but iTunes will then hang - hence why some other player is needed....


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

I found the same hanging when I tried it. Hence, what you said. 



TrevX said:


> I'm just calling it like I see it, rubeole. Not my problem if you can't carry out a civilized discussion.


I wonder when you sus out that you're being baited here?
Are you going to continue being a blowhard just to entertain me? Whether you keep to my schedule or not, you're doing exactly what I want! 
Every word you type makes me look better.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

whaaaaaat???? Old Bill bought a boat?????


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah. Outboard.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

rubeole said:


> I wonder when you sus out that you're being baited here?
> Are you going to continue being a blowhard just to entertain me? Whether you keep to my schedule or not, you're doing exactly what I want!
> Every word you type makes me look better.


Whatever helps you sleep at night, rubeole. I can spot a troll when I see one, doesn't make me any less inclined to respond. And yet you'll respond in kind to my post, going round and round. I have to wonder, who is baiting who?


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, since I started it - and I called it - and you seem to be taking it far too seriously, and its my thread, and I'm accusing you of sh:t left and right and it all goes unchallenged, and I'm clearly your mental (if not ethical) superior, I would say that I am baiting you. For sure.

You really have to quit with the hyperbole, though. Trolls don't even start off with legitimate posts. Trolls post fecal pics and don't use complete sentences. Trolls engage in *real* PERSONAL ATTACKS by singling out specific individuals on message boards and posting scathing personal information. You seem to understand very little about how messageboards work... and you say I don't "belong" here, right?

{edit: ...And in the interest of this board, I'm going to let it go at that. You're not much of a challenge, and I got all the infos I could have hoped for. If you care to be a total lame-o and take this to page 7, be my guest. Thanks to all who helped!}


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

rubeole to macguyver said:


> This is not the place where you get to decide on the value of my personal sense of privacy and boundaries. This is the place where you recommend alternatives to iTunes.
> 
> Your half-assed, remedial lecture on 'personal information in the information age' is uninteresting to me. I try to be well aware of what details are tracked and when. I was UNAWARE of itunes spying, and now that I know - I aim to fix it. It is, frankly, not your place to ask why - so please don't deign to describe _how the world works_ to me, halfwit....


To add my voice to the chorus, this was abrasive, arrogant, and not smart. 

1. "This is not the place where you get to decide ... This is the place where you recommend alternatives to iTunes". Who made you king?

2. I am impressed that some were still willing to try to help you with your problem (i.e. the computer issue, not the other one), in the circumstances. The above quote dissuaded me from offering assistance.

3. Why don't you just apologize? You were way off. Your disingenuous efforts to characterize others as stupid for misinterpreting you makes you look even worse.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Rubeole, this thread is reported. Now be nice, everyone.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Reported to whom? One mod has already posted here. If I'm really in violation of the TOS here, ban away. 



nxnw said:


> To add my voice to the chorus, this was abrasive, arrogant, and not smart.


You call that a chorus? Not enough people or raw talent to comprise a Canadian boy band. If you think somehow your "voice" is the allegorical straw, you're not right. I'm not a camel, you see.

How about YOU apologize for dog piling - which is sickening and significantly worse than any kind of trollish behaviour.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well, unfortunately this thread isn't going anywhere productive, but the question was answered and I'll point to my original post for any reminders. The thread can be closed and die peacefully now.


----------

